# Bindings for Capita Black Snowboard of Death



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

hugoslair said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have acquired a 2012 Capita BSoD, and now need to mate it with some bindings.
> Looking for something responsive and fun for riding powder in Japan.
> ...


ur gonna want stiff. El Hefes would be perfect.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

stryk3z said:


> ur gonna want stiff. El Hefes would be perfect.


Because of the deck, or because of the pow?

Have done Japan a couple of times.
Using Ride Maestro last time, but have totally destroyed them.
They are bit more playful than the El Hefe.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

both, the BSoD is super stiff and pow in general u want more responsive. I've used malavita's doing backcountry type stuff before and the hammock highback just stretched and eventually tore. Also the extra flex on constant powder stress is pretty noticable and really dam tiring


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

stryk3z said:


> both, the BSoD is super stiff and pow in general u want more responsive. I've used malavita's doing backcountry type stuff before and the hammock highback just stretched and eventually tore. Also the extra flex on constant powder stress is pretty noticable and really dam tiring


Right. Hmmmm. Food for thought then.

I was looking for more surfy type action, as the Hovercraft had it's place, it clearly doesn't suit the range of terrain in Japan.
Particularly gullies where the lack of tortional flex made it difficult.
I thought the BSoD would be a bit more flexible (having seen one in the same conditions), and not super stiff.
Unless you are talking about tip to tail stiff.....?

While i don't want to disregard your advice, if the deck is as stiff as you say, i don't also want to go too stiff with the bindings.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

havent tried the hovercraft so im not sure for comparison. But i feel like capita's stiffness ratings are way different from the other brands ive owned (atleast on their cambers). I mean the DOA rated 5.5 but feels much stiffer, which could also be due to heavier camber. Didnt pay too close attention to the profiles when i rode them though


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

stryk3z said:


> havent tried the hovercraft so im not sure for comparison. But i feel like capita's stiffness ratings are way different from the other brands ive owned (atleast on their cambers). I mean the DOA rated 5.5 but feels much stiffer, which could also be due to heavier camber. Didnt pay too close attention to the profiles when i rode them though


DOA really doesn't have that much camber. I haven't ridden it, but I've got a 2016 Volcom Stone which is basically an Outsiders, rated a 6 but feels softer to me. Had more fun buttering that board than any other, but I do like a bit of resistant and snap back. 

I've heard a lot of people comment that the BSOD isn't as stiff as it used to be, now I'm not sure if 2012 is when it was much stiffer, but the 2014-2016 have been quite soft for the type of board it is, from comments I've read. I wouldn't worry on it feeling more cumbersome than the hovercraft, and personally when powders concerned I don't think you need a stiff binding, takes less leverage to turn compared to hard pack. But, if you've got El Hefe and like them, no reason not to use them.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

just did some quick research after u mentioned the years and looks like there was a pretty big difference in flex between the past couple years (and 2018 brings it back to stiff). So yea I have no idea then haah


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I wouldn't worry on it feeling more cumbersome than the hovercraft, and personally when powders concerned I don't think you need a stiff binding, takes less leverage to turn compared to hard pack. But, if you've got El Hefe and like them, no reason not to use them.


From what i observed, The BSoD pretty much did everything it needed to well. With Malavitas.
Hovercraft was great at somethings, poor at others.

Have done a couple of backcountry trips to Japan, so am not new to powder. Pretty much 20 days thigh deep.
I think "stiff, stiff, stiff" is the advice given to people new to powder riding, but like you say turn initiation isn't that difficult on real powder.
This flip side is when you hit the valley floor, or need to take a tracked out trail, the stiffness becomes your enemy. 
Also if you go for a super responsive set up, and move at speed on deep pow, it is so easy to overcook it and washout. In my experience anyhow.

The El Hefe could do the job, but will i get a more relaxed surfy feel with this combo?
Thoughts on a good mid flex binding?


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

stryk3z said:


> just did some quick research after u mentioned the years and looks like there was a pretty big difference in flex between the past couple years (and 2018 brings it back to stiff). So yea I have no idea then haah


Have you got a link to share?
Thannks


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

stryk3z said:


> both, the *BSoD is super stiff* and *pow in general u want more responsive*. I've used malavita's doing backcountry type stuff before and the hammock highback just stretched and eventually tore. Also the extra flex on constant powder stress is pretty noticable and really dam tiring


Both those statements in bold are not correct:
- The BSOD has a fairly middle of the road flex. Current version is particularly mellow but even a few years back (the OP has the '12) it was far from stiff.
- Generally in powder people prefer less stiff bindings (and boots too). Having more flex helps with comfort and a 'surfy' feeling, while in powder there is really no benefit from extra stiffness or response as edge control etc do not really matter.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> Having more flex helps with comfort and a 'surfy' feeling, while in powder there is really no benefit from extra stiffness or response as edge control etc do not really matter.


That is what i found from my experience too. No benefit in being stiff.
Have been too stiff in my set up, and want to get surfy now.

I will try out the combo with El Hefe in Australia this year, but any thoughts on a good flexy binding to suit the BSoD?
Am also getting new softer boots as have been going rigid for too long.

Cheers


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

powder absorbs energy transfer (which is why its so tiring to ride) so to maximize energy using stiff bindings gives u that. End of the day it is preference but keep in mind all freeride pros are on super stiff setups for a reason. and to hugoslair theres a youtube review on the 2018 bsod thats gives brief mention of the stiffness changes but no details in the years


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I think you are over-thinking this. If you already have Ride Hefe or any others, try those and see if you like them or not and if you want stiffer or softer.

For deep pow you don't need all that response, but it doesnt hurt either so it becomes a matter of simple preference. On harpack, if you want to ride aggressive, fast and on an aggressive board you do need the response... but pow, all preference.

Ride Hefe will be fine and versatile on a BSOD.

If you want a step down in stiffness and response, you can go with Now Drive, Burton Geneses X, Rome Katana, Union Atlas, Ride Capo....

And if you want an even softer playful flex that will still handle the pow pretty well you can look at Genesis, Now Pilot, Burton Cartel, Ride Rodeo, etc.

Personally I prefer the middle group..... Drive, Gen X etc as it does everything well; and if I'm on a board that needs the stiffer bindings to be fun, then I find I just don't like that board altogether.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

stryk3z said:


> powder absorbs energy transfer (which is why its so tiring to ride) so to maximize energy using stiff bindings gives u that. End of the day it is preference but keep in mind all freeride pros are on super stiff setups for a reason. and to hugoslair theres a youtube review on the 2018 bsod thats gives brief mention of the stiffness changes but no details in the years


2018 announced to be much stiffer than previous years. Again, no BSOD so far is very stiff.

Pow does not absorb the energy transfer, it requires (and rewards) different style of riding. No pro rides stiff setups in serious pow.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> 2018 announced to be much stiffer than previous years. Again, no BSOD so far is very stiff.
> 
> Pow does not absorb the energy transfer, it requires (and rewards) different style of riding. No pro rides stiff setups in serious pow.


cant tell if this is a joke or not but ok


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Ride Hefe will be fine and versatile on a BSOD.
> 
> Will give them a go on the BSoD.
> On the Hovercraft, they would have been too stiff.
> ...


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

hugoslair said:


> I was looking for more surfy type action, as the Hovercraft had it's place, it clearly doesn't suit the range of terrain in Japan.
> Particularly gullies where the lack of tortional flex made it difficult.
> I thought the BSoD would be a bit more flexible (having seen one in the same conditions


On another note: Not sure you will find the BOSD more suitable than the Hovercraft for riding in Japan. Agree that you will get a bit more torsional flex out of the softer board but you won't have nearly the float in pow unless you upsize significantly.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> On another note: Not sure you will find the BOSD more suitable than the Hovercraft for riding in Japan. Agree that you will get a bit more torsional flex out of the softer board but you won't have nearly the float in pow unless you upsize significantly.


Yup. Hovercraft will float way more than the BSOD.

The BSOD is an all mtn board. Hovy is a powder board.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> On another note: Not sure you will find the BOSD more suitable than the Hovercraft for riding in Japan. Agree that you will get a bit more torsional flex out of the softer board but you won't have nearly the float in pow unless you upsize significantly.


I am planning to take both.
Hovercraft for big dumps, BSoD when seeking out hidden stashes.
Next trip will be my third, so not a novice.
When you consider some of the crazy stuff people ride over there, i think that people try to mystify things too much.

Last trip we had a Hovercraft, Charlie Slasher, a wide Ride Machete and a BSoD. Hovercraft at 160. All the rest 157 or 159 for riders under 6foot. 
In reality all of them floated just fine, and no one complained of rear leg fatigue.
And we rode hard for 10 days.

I agree that some boards will do some things better than others, but often that makes them one dimensional.
Hence adding the BSoD to the quiver.
Often the hardest parts of the day were some traverses, and tracked out valley floors. Hovercraft not ideal for those conditions, so adding something different.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hugoslair said:


> I am planning to take both.
> Hovercraft for big dumps, BSoD when seeking out hidden stashes.
> Next trip will be my third, so not a novice.
> When you consider some of the crazy stuff people ride over there, i think that people try to mystify things too much.
> ...


You're set then.
That's a good approach.


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

hugoslair said:


> Right. Hmmmm. Food for thought then.
> 
> I was looking for more surfy type action, as the Hovercraft had it's place, it clearly doesn't suit the range of terrain in Japan.
> Particularly gullies where the lack of tortional flex made it difficult.
> ...


Really?? I rode my Hovercraft all over the back of Kagura, Rusutsu and Teine this season and in the deep stuff it was unbelievable. The only problem I found with it was on the groomed runs back to the lift.


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

hugoslair said:


> I am planning to take both.
> Hovercraft for big dumps, BSoD when seeking out hidden stashes.
> Next trip will be my third, so not a novice.
> When you consider some of the crazy stuff people ride over there, i think that people try to mystify things too much.
> ...


ahhh....my bad! Yeah agree....the runs back to lift were kinda shitty on the hovercraft, but when in the powder....damn!! I had awesome powder turns at Rusutsu the end of last month....no one there and last big dump of the season.....sweet!


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

The Shogun said:


> ahhh....my bad! Yeah agree....the runs back to lift were kinda shitty on the hovercraft, but when in the powder....damn!! I had awesome powder turns at Rusutsu the end of last month....no one there and last big dump of the season.....sweet!


Some of the backcountry valley floor runs in tight trees with tracked out hard pack were pretty trying.
This was usually after a day or 2 of no fresh falls.
So Hovercraft for fresh falls, and BSoD when it is tracked out.

Super jealous about your end of the month dump! Am thinking about adding Rusutsu onto my next trip.
Have been hitting central Hokkaido at Furano and surrounds the last couple of years.
Any thoughts would be welcome on that area.
I want to keep away from Niseko.

Alternatively might try Hakuba.


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

hugoslair said:


> Some of the backcountry valley floor runs in tight trees with tracked out hard pack were pretty trying.
> This was usually after a day or 2 of no fresh falls.
> So Hovercraft for fresh falls, and BSoD when it is tracked out.
> 
> ...



Rusutsu is excellent, but its close vicinity to Niseko means that its getting quite busy these past few years. The Sapporo resorts are good. A bit more snow than the central areas.

Hakuba.....I have a love-hate relationship with that place.....I never seem to be able to time it to get the weather! 
But if you are wanting to avoid Niseko for the reason I think so (avoiding large groups of your countrymen) then Hakuba is a bit of a bust as well. The popular resorts for foreign tourists on Honshu are Hakuba, Nozawa and recently Myoko has appeared strongly on their radar.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

The Shogun said:


> Hakuba.....I have a love-hate relationship with that place.....I never seem to be able to time it to get the weather!
> But if you are wanting to avoid Niseko for the reason I think so (avoiding large groups of your countrymen) then Hakuba is a bit of a bust as well. The popular resorts for foreign tourists on Honshu are Hakuba, Nozawa and recently Myoko has appeared strongly on their radar.


Thanks for the insight.
Will stick to Hokkaido then, and seek out some new areas. So far the snow has been amazing, barely any wind, and occasional bluebirds. Boarding in empty resorts is pretty cool coming from Aus too.

Cheers Bro.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Back on topic with bindings.

I am going to try and pick up some 2016, or 2015 runouts cheap.

The shortlist is:

Cartels
Union Atlas or Force
Ride Capo or Rodeo LTD
Now Drive or IPO

Again, I have stiff binding available in Ride El Hefe, so am not looking for stiff. Somewhere around mid flex.

Thoughts:
1. Would prefer best bang for buck. Riding backcountry and powder.
2. Was originally looking at non aluminum for the flex, but the minidisc system seems to have improved this with the rides? Is this correct?
3. There is alot said about the Now's, but is the bush system and all the skate tech really going to be worth the extra dollars?
4. Are any of the bindings listed a standout for my needs, or alternatively straight out unsuitable?

Opinions very much appreciated.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Back on topic with bindings.

I am going to try and pick up last years, or 2015 runouts cheap.

The shortlist is:
Cartels
Union Atlas or Force
Ride Capo or Rodeo LTD
Now Drive or IPO

Remembering i have Ride El Hefe for stiffer bindings, so i have that covered.
Am looking for Mid flex with good response that can handle the pow and backcountry. (Please no lectures on needing to go stiffer.)

Thoughts:
1. Looking for best bang for buck.
2. Was originally looking for non aluminum bindings, but believe the mini disc has sorted that our? Is the correct?
3. Is the skate tech and bushings in the Now's worth the extra coin? Is it gimmick, or the way of the future?
4. Any straight up standouts among this bunch, or any which should be removed from consideration due to unsuitability for my needs?

From what i have read, they all have good points.
Opinions on the pick of the bunch greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

What size boots do you have? You can't go wrong with Cartels for a reliable mid flex binding, but the knock on reflex bindings is the lack of edge to edge/stance width adjust ability. Unless your buying from somewhere with easy returns I'd stay away if your anywhere close to being in between sizes. Force/Atlas are just a bit above mid flex, a little more locked in feeling, the only downside there is Unions narrower heel strap just isn't quite as comfy (to me) as Burtons. I found the Rome 390 Boss to be somewhere in between the 2 (and usually can be found cheap) but they are on the heavy side if that's something that bothers you. I rode the IPOs a couple seasons ago, thought the bushing tech was pretty cool for carving but a bit unnerving when getting in the air. Wouldn't say they are good or bad, just different. Personally I was happy to get back on my traditional bindings after taking a few laps on the Nows, but I could see how some people would love them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hugoslair said:


> Back on topic with bindings.
> 
> I am going to try and pick up last years, or 2015 runouts cheap.
> 
> ...


Best bang for buck are probably Cartel and Forces.

Now aren't a gimmick. But I'd say for what you're looking for the Pilots are better. Drives are very responsive and come w great straps and all Now are very comfortable and damp.

Ride Capo is another bang for buck. Almost as responsive as Drive but more freestyle oriented.

So.... anyone from your list is fine.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

Brewtown said:


> What size boots do you have? You can't go wrong with Cartels for a reliable mid flex binding, but the knock on reflex bindings is the lack of edge to edge/stance width adjust ability. Unless your buying from somewhere with easy returns I'd stay away if your anywhere close to being in between sizes. Force/Atlas are just a bit above mid flex, a little more locked in feeling, the only downside there is Unions narrower heel strap just isn't quite as comfy (to me) as Burtons.


I don't have any boots at present. My Insanos dies in Japan this year. AM searching for something now, but it looks like i need to go with a wide boot.:frown:
Have been reading up on the forums here, and looks like I have been riding too long in the boot to get some extra width.
Anyhow, i digress. I am a 275 mondo. US 9.5 snowboard boot.
So large binding size will be fine.

As for Cartels, have read bad things about the toe cap, reviews on autocant point to fixed cant being better, and i can't really comment on reflex tech.

When you say narrower heel strap, is this the larger strap which goes across ankle and pulls heel back? Or are you talking about the chassis hoop? 

Thanks


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Best bang for buck are probably Cartel and Forces.
> 
> Now aren't a gimmick. But I'd say for what you're looking for the Pilots are better. Drives are very responsive and come w great straps and all Now are very comfortable and damp.
> 
> Ride Capo is another bang for buck. Almost as responsive as Drive but more freestyle oriented.


Could you rate 1 - 4 with 1 being best for my needs?

I get confused when people say more freestyle oriented. Does this mean more park friendly?
Am looking for a bit more surfy on powder, capable in trees, but still responsive on hard pack.

Thanks


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

NOW Drives or NOW Pilots... Both excellent bindings... Super responsive, but surfy at the same time. You really get the best of both worlds, you get a binding that's not crazy stiff, but yet is very responsive ( because of the kingpin design )

I can't say enough about these bindings, they're the only thing I ride these days..


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

hugoslair said:


> Could you rate 1 - 4 with 1 being best for my needs?
> 
> I get confused when people say more freestyle oriented. Does this mean more park friendly?
> Am looking for a bit more surfy on powder, capable in trees, but still responsive on hard pack.
> ...


Get the Drives, you'll love them... The rule in the trees and are surfy, then crush it out on the groomers...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Another Now fanboy. After riding Cartels almost exclusively for the last 3 seasons, I've swapped to Drives and Pilots. Pilots are more versatile and almost as responsive, so if budgets a concern Pilots will work great. If not, Drives would suit you better I'd think.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hugoslair said:


> Could you rate 1 - 4 with 1 being best for my needs?
> 
> I get confused when people say more freestyle oriented. Does this mean more park friendly?
> Am looking for a bit more surfy on powder, capable in trees, but still responsive on hard pack.
> ...


1. Pilots: great all around. Super comfortable, good response.
2. Cartel: probably the best priced good binding. Great straps and very comfortable.
3. Capos: really versatile. Lots of response for everything. Super comfortable.
4. Forces: response and super good price.

If US9.5 then you should get M bindings.

Park oriented = park oriented.
More freestyle oriented = responsive for all mtn but you can do some aggressive park and all mtn freestyle.

I hadn't ridden my Now drives much this season.. But last weekend i set them up on my daily ride; which I've been riding all season and rotating between Now Pilots and Flux SF, and was blown away at the response from the Drives. Now drives are suuuper responsive and comfortable. So good on chop. But a lot more restrictive than Pilots. (I have the Drives with the older hanger - will be getting new ones for sure).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Another Now fanboy. After riding Cartels almost exclusively for the last 3 seasons, I've swapped to Drives and Pilots. Pilots are more versatile and almost as responsive, so if budgets a concern Pilots will work great. If not, Drives would suit you better I'd think.


Yeah fanboy here too. It's the edge response and the dampness.. Now are awesome. I ride my Drives with their original straps.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

hugoslair said:


> I don't have any boots at present. My Insanos dies in Japan this year. AM searching for something now, but it looks like i need to go with a wide boot.:frown:
> Have been reading up on the forums here, and looks like I have been riding too long in the boot to get some extra width.
> Anyhow, i digress. I am a 275 mondo. US 9.5 snowboard boot.
> So large binding size will be fine.
> ...


Well it depends on the brand, but if you go with Burton you definitely don't want to go Large. I would actually hold off on bindings all together until you have boots. For as much as your analyzing this decision you're going to want to make sure you get a good boot/binding fit. 

I'm talking about the strap, the part that goes across your ankle. Unions generally run a bit narrower than other companies, so if you're a guy that really likes to crank down on your straps, it doesn't disperse the pressure as well as other straps I've tried.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yeah fanboy here too. It's the edge response and the dampness.. Now are awesome. I ride my Drives with their original straps.


Yea, the dampness is just unparalleled... In 31 years of riding, and years of being a commission shop buyer and demoing just about everything ever made, I can say there is nothing out there as damp, especially across the whole line.. But unlike all other bindings the dampness doesn't sacrifice response 

NOWs just laugh at afternoon chowder on pow days...


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

F1EA said:


> 1. If US9.5 then you should get M bindings.


Yes, you are correct.
My mistake. Have been riding large bindings because was using larger boots to add width.

On one hand I should get a much better fit with wide boots at 9.5, on the downside is that the only boots which truly will fit my feet are on the soft side.
But the bonus of smaller bindings.


----------



## hugoslair (Apr 21, 2017)

And the unanimous response is the Nows!

Will check them out in the flesh after i get some boots to make sure it all works well together.
Thanks everyone for your input.


----------

